# [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures



## Nope (Aug 15, 2008)

*[Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

Pokémon: Kanto Adventures

_"Hello there,_

_I saw you some days ago, and I was impressed. You seem to like Pokémon a lot, am I correct? Even though you don't have any, Pokémon around you seem to get attracted to you like a magnet! You are pretty good with them, I must say, so therefore, I want you to come top my lab on Friday, where I will let you choose between Bulbasaur, Charmander and Squirtle, the Kanto Starters._

_Professor Oak, Pallet Town, Kanto"_


Says your letter. You have been invited to Oak's lab, where you can choose between the three Kanto started Pokémon; Bulbasaur, Charmander and Squirtle!

You're a trainer, living in Kanto. You have no Pokémon yet, but you wish to get one and become the champion.


Rules-
-No spamming, flaming or bashing and only a minimum of swearing. Damn, hell and crap are okay though.
-Do not godmod (Control another persons char without permission) or time-mod (controlling time yourself)
-You can steer NPC’s a little bit (Like saying that Nurse Joy healed your Pokémon) but only I can fully control them (Like Giovanni and other major NPCs.)
-You can’t catch a legendary.
-Do not control the plot. I control the plot.
-Post at least 3 times a week (Yes, I know it is a lot, but you need to keep up with the story) and tell me if you’re going to be gone.
-Post more than one sentence.
-Use proper grammar. Please, no 1337 speak here. You’ll get kicked out without a warning. (1337 speak: 1 0WNz u |31G71M3! = I own you big time!)
-Only invited may join. The invited gets a PM from me. And all of the invitaion PMs are special, no C+P or multi-PMing from me, no.

(Yes I did copy this from the Mt. Vesever RPG and edited a little >_<



Forum Name: Duh.
Char Name: Name of your character.
Age: Age of your character. 10 to 14, please.
Gender: Gender of your char.
Personality: (Optional)
Appearance: What does your character look like?
Relationships: Crush, friends, foe, son of, daughter of etc...
Biography: (Optional. but that means you live in Pallet town) Please update after each gym or town.
Pokémon: Include the nicknames (Optional) , what gender they are and personality (Optional) Also, you must occisionally (Sp?) update this part.
Stored Pokémon: Pokémon you have in your box.






> Forum Name: Bakuphoon
> Char Name: Hannah
> Age: 13
> Gender: Female
> ...





> Forum Name: Zephyrous Castform
> Char Name: Nathaniel (Nathan or just Nath for short)
> Age: 13
> Gender: Male
> ...





> Forum Name: Kali the Flygon
> Char Name: Jason
> Age: 14
> Gender: Male
> ...





> Forum Name: Kai
> Char Name: Dante
> Age: 14
> Gender: Male
> ...





> Forum Name: Joe. (Kidding) Blaziking 175
> Char Name: Jackson
> Age: 13
> Gender: Male
> ...


Do not join or post a sign sheet since it's only those people I have invited who can join >:[


----------



## Zeph (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

Yay! I'm honoured that you invited me.

I call Squirtle, no doubt about it.

Forum Name: Zephyrous Castform
Char Name: Nathaniel (Nathan or just Nath for short)
Age: 13
Gender: Male
Personality: He has a good sense of humour but a short fuse. As for the rest... PO, please?
Appearance: He has blonde hair that is quite long and somewhat messy and dark brown eyes. He is wearing a bright yellow T-shirt with a picture of a palm tree on it and three-quarter-length trousers which are dark grey. He has light blue sandals on, but just in case the weather's not too good he has a pair of dark blue trainers in the white rucksack on his back. He has six small pouches sown around the bottom of his T-shirt in which he stores his Pokéballs.
Biography: He lives in Cerulean City, where he practically worships Misty. When he received the letter, he almost immediately rushed to Pallet Town to secure a Squirtle. His favourite types are, rather obviously, Water and ice.
Pokémon:


Turto [M] - Nath's starter Pokémon, Turto seems to share his new owner's fun-loving personality, but not much has been revealed... yet.

EDIT: How many people will actually be joining?

EDIT 2: Could I _possibly_ have a shiny Squirtle? I really like the colours of it...


----------



## Nope (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*



Zephyrous Castform said:


> Yay! I'm honoured that you invited me.
> 
> I call Squirtle, no doubt about it.
> 
> ...


Accepted. 5 people will be in it including me. And yes, you can have shiny Squirtle, but you'll get a pink/purple-ish Blastoise later :P


----------



## Zeph (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

Alright. Thanks!

Will we all be travelling together or... not?


----------



## Nope (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

Yes, we will :) And, I forgot the Relationships and Stored Pokémon parts in the form >.< Can you edit them in, maybe?

Some information about how we start this RP.

Hannah (My character) will arrive at Oak's lab first, and get the Bulbasaur. In the meantime, Zephy's char, Nathaniel, and Kai's (If he joins) character wakes up/arrives and Nath claims the Squirtle. Therefore, Kai's char will have no choice but choose the Charmander.

Later, another one of those who have gotten the letter, Blaziking's char (If he joins), will wake up too late to get any of the starters, so Oak gives him another pokémon chosen by me.

So that's the beginning for the 4 chars. Who's the fifth member of this RP? Wait and see >:D


----------



## Zeph (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

Sounds nice.

I forgot to say, I'm really hyped up about this :D It's gonna be awesome.


----------



## Nope (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

Yeah, I think it's the only RPG of this kind on this forum :P


----------



## Zeph (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

You mean invite-only? Yeah, probably.


----------



## Nope (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

No, I mean were you go on an adventure like in the games and anime.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

Oh. Yeah, maybe!

I do wonder... When this one's eventually finished, maybe there could be a sequel in Johto?


----------



## Nope (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

I already thought of that, and yes. We'll have in Hoenn and Sinnoh too, after Johto.

Then, in the Johto one, you can catch Kanto and Johto Pokémon, in the Hoenn one, Kanto, Johto and Hoenn Pokémon and in Sinnoh... yeah.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

Awesome!

I'm already contemplating what Nath's going to catch in Kanto...


----------



## Nope (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

Me too, but with Hannah :P

And, I'm going to try memorize all the routes and cities in Kanto now :P I'm not really familiar with them.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

Nice.

Seel is a given, but what else...? And shall I use entirely Water and Ice types...? What to do, what to do...


----------



## Nope (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

Hmm... Shellder? Maybe you could find a fossil and revive Kabuto or Omanyte from them?

There's quite a lot of water and ice Pokémon in Kanto. Check on Serebii.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

Hey - maybe we can go to the Sevii Islands later and get Johto Pokemon. :D

OH! Idea! What if the game corner has Pokemon from other regions? *Is excited*

Forum Name: Joe. (Kidding) Blaziking 175
Char Name: Jackson
Age: 13
Gender: Male
Personality: I have a hard time sticking by these things so NO.
Appearance: Tall, wears jeans, baseball cap, and a dark green t-shirt.
Relationships: His mother's second cousin's sister-in-law's nephew's grandfather's 1st wife's uncle's grandson's nephew is named Fred.
Biography: Jackson was born in Pallet Town and went to school in a trainers' school in Celadon for a few years. He was one of the top battlers in his class. (Sorry about it's shortness)
Pokémon: 
Stored Pokémon: None thus far.

I'll finish this later.


----------



## Nope (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*



Blaziking 175 said:


> Hey - maybe we can go to the Sevii Islands later and get Johto Pokemon. :D
> 
> OH! Idea! What if the game corner has Pokemon from other regions? *Is excited*
> 
> ...


Hmm... I thought I said through PM that your character would be the one who overslept and therefore was too late to get one of the starters, but instead got another one (which I choose)...


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

Oh right, my bad.


----------



## Nope (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

Nah. That's okay. I just have to choose a Pokémon you could have...

Pssst. What's your favorite Kanto Pokémon? No legends or starters, okay?


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

...*points to avatar*...


----------



## Nope (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

:3


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

This seems like a very limited RPG. I mean, _five people?_ Anyway, you should also put the *[CLOSED]* prefix in front of this RPG even if it is invite only


----------



## Zeph (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

Erm, pikachu629, there's one RPG that was invite only and only has _three_ people. And to be honest, I think anything over five would be a little too much if the whole group is travelling together.


----------



## Nope (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

And there's only 3 starters in each region too <.< I was actually thinking of only 4 people, though, but then I decided for 5 :]


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

Thanks for letting me join, Bakuphoon. ^^

Forum Name: Kali the Flygon
Char Name: Jason
Age: 14
Gender: Male 
Personality: Jason is technically smart, but hasn't had much experience outdoors. He likes to be overprepared, when he can. Mostly PO though. 
Appearance: Jason's an average height and build. He has short blond hair and blue eyes, wears glasses, and can be seen wearing a green, collared shirt, brown shorts, and carries a big, green backpack.
Relationships: None yet, though open to them.
Biography: Jason's a new, local Pokemon trainer in Pallet. His father is a personal friend of Prof Oak and gave Jason a Pokemon egg for his 14th birthday, 8 months ago, an egg he had originally gotten from Oak. The egg soon hatched into an Eevee, and Jason's taken care of the young Pokemon ever since. Now, he's decided to become an official trainer and tour Kanto while helping his Eevee become stronger.
Pokémon: (F): named Arle.
Stored Pokémon: None yet


----------



## Nope (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*



Kali the Flygon said:


> Thanks for letting me join, Bakuphoon. ^^
> 
> Forum Name: Kali the Flygon
> Char Name: Jason
> ...


Yay! You're here :] In! Now we just need Blaziking to be finished with his form and Kai to join, then we'll start :D


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

Just a thought... since Kai was late at coming to this topic, maybe you could let Blaziking take the Charmander, and let Kai take the 'late' role also instead? Another thought, the 5th starter in Kanto is Pikachu (from Yellow), since I took Eevee.

What do you think?


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

Forum Name: Kai
Char Name: Dante
Age: 14
Gender: Male
Appearance: Dante is tall and thin, with black hair and a white fringe. He also has Inherited red eyes from his father. While travelling, he wears a dark navy-blue shirt and black baggy jeans.  However, when not, he wears a black suit.
Relationships: He's a friend of Nathaniel, who he knows thanks to his fathers various connections. (That is alright, Isn't it Castform?)
Biography: Dante's father is a billionare travelling trainer, who remains undercover. Dante lives in Pallet town, with his mother. He is also rich, due to his father sending large amounts of money in the mail. However, he has never left Pallet town, and therefore cannot wait to start travelling. He is also good at illusions.
Pokémon: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sara, the Charmander(F). 
Stored Pokémon: His Father gave him a Nidorino that he caught on his journey, but as He's never left Pallet town, he knows naught of this.

Excuse me, Kali? I've been busy, that's all. 

I hope this is alright.

EDIT: Also due to the fact that my Laptop's charger has mysteriously stopped working, I may not be able to post again for some time.


----------



## Nope (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*



Kai said:


> Forum Name: Kai
> Char Name: Dante
> Age: 14
> Gender: Male
> ...


Accepted :] When Blaziking edits his form we'll start... Wait, won't he be gone till the 19th? Well, he'll be the one who oversleeps anyway, sooo... we'll start soon enough. I just have to go eat and stuff.

And Kali, I already decided that he would be the one who overslept. No point in changing that.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

YES!

Starting...

Castform is super-hyped up.


----------



## Nope (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

"Beep! Beep!"

Hannah groaned and turned in her bed.

"Beep! Beep!" It continued.

She groaned again. "Gah..." Her hand moved on the alarm and stopped it by pressing it down. She took the cover over her head and tried to go to sleep again, when she remembered something.

_It's today I'm going to get my first Pokémon! That's why I put the alarm on 9 o' clock!_ Her eyes opened and she jumped out of her bed.

"Must... get... Bulbasaur!" She searched in the closet for her clothes. Ah. there they were. She put the usual clothes on her body as fast as she could and raced out of her room, grabbing her yellow bag on the way.

"Morning dear!" Hannah's mum, Lisa, said. "Want some breakfast?" "No thanks, mum. I got to go to professor Oak's lab and get my first Pokémon!" Hannah raced past her mum and out of the door. "Which one will you choose?" Her mum shouted after her. "I've already told ya!" Lisa sighed. A Bulbasaur, of course.


Hannah raced over to Oak's lab, watching the surroundings as she ran. Pallet Town was a beautiful place. There were vivid flowers, big, beautiful trees, green grass, nice people... and the list goes on.

When she finally arrived at professor Oak's lab, she pushed the door open, quite harsh and quick, and ran over to the professor. She tapped the old mans back and he turned, as he was facing somthing else. "Oh, hello." He said and patted Hannah on her head. "And you must be...?" "Hannah! You invited me to come to your lab today!" Hannah said exitedly. "Hannah... Hannah... Oh yes! You are the girl I invited here so that you would get your own Pokémon!" Oak turned again and started to walk deeper into the lab, which was eye-hurting white. "Follow me, please."

Hannah followed, and when they stopped, they stood in front of a wooden table. There were three red and white Pokéballs on it. "These Pokéballs contains three very rare Pokémon-" "Bulbasaur, Charmander and Squirtle!" Hannah interupted Oak, and took up and studied the Pokéballs one after another. "Now which one has Bulbasaur?" She asked, very impatient. "Heh. You may open them, if you wish." Without answering, Hannah took up one of the Pokéballs and threw it up in the air. Out of the red light from the Pokéball emerged...

"Char, char!" The orange dinosaur like pokémon stared up at Hannah with bright, blue eyes. "That's Charmander, the Lizard Pokèmon. It is a fire type and-" Before Oak could finish the description of the Charmander, Hannah had threw another Pokéball in the air. "You do know you don't have to throw the Pokéball up in the air to release a Pokémon?" Oak sweatdropped.

A light blue Pokémon with red eyes and a green shell appeared out of the Pokéball. "Squuuiir?" It said "That is Squirte, the-" "Yeah, yeah. I know. And I throw the Pokéball in the air because it looks cooler. And, uh, what is it with that Squitle?" Hannah said, and sighed. "Then the last must be a Bulbasaur!" She threw the last Pokéball in the air.

"Bulba!" A blue-greenish Pokémon with a green bulb on it's back appeared. It looked around the room with it's red eyes. "Finally! A Bulbasaur!" Hannah picked up the Bulbasaur and hugged it. "Bulbaaaa!" The Bulbasaur looked terrified by the sudden movement. "Take it easy, Hannah.This Pokémon is new to you, you should carefully approach it." Oak didn't care to give the description of the Bulbasaur, it seemed. "I wuv wuv wuv wuv Bulbasaurs!!" Hannah said and hold on to it even more. "Bulab! Bulba! Bulba!!" The Bulbasaur whipped Hannah's face, and while the human was paralyzed, it jumped out of her arms.

"Oww... HEY! Why did'ya do that??" Hannah jumped and started chasing the Seed Pokémon. "Don't do that! She doesn't appear to like you very much, you should give her time to get used to you!" Oak yelled and stopped Hannah. "She? So this Bulbasaur is a she?" Hannah said. "Exactly. Care to give her a nickname?" "I sure do!" The Bulbasaur had stopped running, and was now hiding behind the professor's feet. "I will call you... Sunny! Since you'll learn Solar Beam sooner or later!"


In the meantime, The Squirtle and Charmander was playing hide and seek, but had stopped when Hannah had started chasing the Bulbasaur.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

(( D:< Squirtle is SHINY! He's light blue with a green shell!

My post, right?))

There was a ringing sound, and the watch-like machine strapped around the boy's wrist began to vibrate. He woke up almost immediately and pressed a button on the side of the watch, which flipped open like a mobile phone, showing a picture of a woman with long blonde hair in a ponytail. "Hi Mum," the bot said sleepily, "Thanks for waking me. I'll go and get mySquirtle now. See you later!"

The woman smiled. "Alright, Nath. be careful on your journey, and-"

"I know, Mum," Nathan replied, "I will be. I always am."

She laughed. "Of course you are. Bye!"

He flicked the Pokégear shut and wriggled out of his sleeping bag, then climbed out of the small tent. He quickly disassembled the tent and stuffed it into his backpack, then skirted around a patch of tall grass, heading downhill towards his destination.

Slowly, very slowly, Pallet Town crawled into sight. he soon arrived in the small village and jogged immediately over to the large lab.

Nath stepped inside and ran past bookshelves and scientists to the Professor by the table. "Hi," he gasped, out of breath, "I'm Nathan. Can i choose my Pokémon now?"

The Professor laughed. "Fine. The two remaining are Charmander and Squirtle." He indicated the two remaining Pokéballs as he said the names of the Pokémon inside. Nathan immediately grabbed the second ball Oak pointed to and presse dit to his lips before pressing the button.

Something odd happened.

The ball swung open, but instead of a beam of red light shooting out, a single, golden spark hovered in the air. It suddenly began to spiral towards the ground, growing larger and brighter, until it hit the white floor and began to change shape, becoming the golden silhouette of a bipedal, shelled creature with a large tail.

The golden glow faded and the light blue turtle looked up at Nath. "Squirtle!" it exclaimed, shuffling around so its whole body faced Nathan. It frowned.

"This Squirtle is..." the boy whispered, confused. "Why's it coloured like that?"

"Erm..." the Professor stammered. "I didn't notice before. Your Squirtle appears to be Alternate Coloured, or 'Shiny'."

Nathan nodded, still a little puzzled. I think I'll call you Turto."

The turtle Pokémon nodded, and laughed for no apparent reason. Nathan picked him up and looked around. There was a girl searching for the Bulbasaur, which was currently hiding behind Oak's legs.

((Sorry if Oak's too important for me to control XP))


----------



## Nope (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

(/ Oops -.-" I totally forgot! And, feel free to control NPCs a little ))


----------



## Zeph (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

((It's fine, no worries. I wasn't actually angry. So now we wait for Kai to post?))


----------



## Nope (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

((Yeah, I'm just getting Hannah to react to the talking and stuff ^^))

Hannah heard someone come in from the door to the lab, and turned to see.

"Oh, hi!" She said, and waved at the boy. "I'm Hannah. Nice to meet you! I see you have that Squirtle. Did you get it just now from professor Oak? I got my Bulbasaur just no- Ow!" Sunny had hit her again on her head with a weak Vine Whip. "Grr... I'll get you sooner or later!" She started chasing the Bulbasaur again, and Sunny seemed to enjoy it, maybe thinking it was a sort of game.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

(Yay, time for the traditional super-long intro post!)

"Breakfast is on the table, Jason! Make sure you eat well... you'll need your energy!"
"Yeah, thanks mom.."
"Are you all packed?"
"I think so."
"Clothes, food, first aid supplies?"
"Mooom..."

14 year old Jason Kurt ran down the stairs of his little single-family home, in central Pallet town, carrying a stuffed green leather camping backpack on his back. Just behind him, an energetic brown foxlike creature trotted down, appearing more excited than usual. Today was to be the beginning of the rest of their lives, and the Eevee, Arle, could sense the energy in the air. Jason's father had already left for his job, an assistant to the famous Prof. Oak, at the Pokémon Research Laboratory just outside town, so his mother was helping him get ready. The middle-aged, blond lady, whose slightly grayed hair hung in a ponytail, stood in the kitchen by the sink, cleaning a stovetop pan. Jason slowed down finally as he entered the kitchen, placing his backpack by the entrance to the room, then walked over to the table. He took a deep breath of the aroma of the food and took his seat by it. 

"Scrambled eggs and bacon... Mmm, thanks mom."
"No problem, sweetie," Jason's mother replied, turning to him with a smile. "You need your protein... it'll help you grow big and strong!"
"Yeah yeah..."

Arle sat down on the floor next to the table and stared up at Jason, showing a familiar begging pose. The boy gave a small chuckle and slid his Eevee a small piece of bacon, which she quickly licked into her mouth, biting it a little until it was small enough to swallow. Jason had already fed his Eevee, but that didn't stop her from asking for table scraps. She mewed happily, looking to see if he would give her anything more, but he had already started eating his own food.

Minutes later, as Jason stood up from the table, he suddenly felt himself being embraced by his mother. She began to speak to him.
"Your father is going to be so proud... Stay out of trouble and make sure you call home every day! If you ever get homesick, I will be right here for you." Tears started to form in her eyes. "You've grown up so fast, Jason... I'm going to miss you..."
Jason couldn't help but close his eyes and hug her back. His family had planned this day for months, but he could hear in her voice how tough it was going to be for his mother. "I know, mom... I'll be careful, don't worry."
"I love you, Jason..."
"Thanks mom."

With that, Jason finally began his journey. He picked his backpack back up, then lifted up Arle, who found a nice resting spot on his shoulder, and headed out the door, shouting one more time, "Bye mom!" As he walked down a street, he looked at the large Lab a short distance away. Jason began to wonder out loud, "Maybe I should stop by and say goodbye to dad... he did have to leave before I had a chance to this morning..." He thought about it for a little while, then headed up toward the lab.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

"Yep," Nathan replied. "I guess your Bulbasaur's from the Professor too?"

He noticed the froglike Pokémon was still trying to escape from her new trainer. Chuckling, he let Turto jump to the ground. "See if you can catch that Bulbasaur!" he said to the shiny Squirtle, who ran after her as fast as his small legs would let him, his short arms waving in front of him like a zombie - a very _cute_ zombie.


----------



## Nope (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

"Yeah. But she's quite new to me, so we don't have a close bond or something." Hannah panted as she tried to catch Sunny. "Get back here!" She shouted at the running Bulbasaur.

When she noticed the other trainer's Squirtle had joined in the running, she stopped so Sunny and Squirtle could play.

Sunny ran around Hannah's feet in circles trying to shake off the Squirtle. "It looks like they're having fun." Hannah said and turned to the boy. "What's your name, by the way. I can't remember you telling me your name."


----------



## Zeph (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

Nathan smiled as he watched the two Pokémon playing. "Yeah, they do. And my name's Nathaniel. Nathan or Nath for short."

He looked up at the girl. "What's yours?" he asked.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

[Here I go!]

Dante woke up. He had been dreaming about finally starting his adventure. Yawning, he got out of bed, and got dressed into his smart black shirt and trowsers. He was going to get a Charmander today, no doubt about it. He put on his white gloves and looked in the mirror. He was ready.
_"Make sure you write every so often!"_ He could hear his mother say in the distance, as he walked over to the professor's lab.

Once Inside, he noticed that there were people already there. One of them, a boy with a squirtle, he recognised.
_"Are you... Nathaniel?"_ He asked politely.


----------



## Nope (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

"As I said before, my name is Hannah." Hannah said, and turned as the door opened. "Oh, hi!" She waved at the newcomer. "Are you going to get your first Pokémon today too? I have already gotten mine. Say hi to Sunny!" She picked up the Bulbasaur who was rubbing it's body to her feet. "Bulba?" It didn't seem to like to get picked up, and again, it whipped Hannah face just enough for her to let go of Sunny.

"Yow! Not again!" She sighed and rubbed cheek where the vine had hit.

"Ah, hello. You must be Dante, am I right?" Oak turned to the boy. "And you are here to get your first Pokémon, am I also right?" He handed the last Pokéball to Dante.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

"Ah, sorry. Tiny memory span," Nathan laughed. Then he noticed  another boy had entered.

"Wait... I know you!" he said, recognising the face almost instantly. "You're... Danny? No... Darren? That's not right either..."


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

"Ah, thank you, Professor," He said. "And judging by the fact that Hannah and Nathaniel have a Bulbasaur and Squirtle, this must be a Charmander, am I correct?" Oak nodded, and Dante smiled. "Do you know whether the Charmander is Male or Female?" He said afterwards, and Oak replied "I belive that Charmander is female." "Well, in that case, I'll call her Sara."

He turned to Hannah, the person who had introduced him. "You are correct. My name is Dante. It is nice to meet you, Hannah." He said. I notice that you are having some trouble with your Bulbasaur. You should try to bond with it before picking it up."

"Nathaniel, It's been a while. Dante, not Darren." He said to him. "You know my Father, correct?"


----------



## Zeph (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

"Aaaah. Dante. That's it." He felt quite stupid. "Yep, I know your dad. Well, my dad knows your dad, but I know most of the people he knows anyway, so..." he trailed off, starting to confuse himself.

Turto, meanwhile, was nibbling at Hannah's black trousers, using his hard, blunt teeth to rip throguh the dark material. Nathan, unfortunately, hadn't noticed...


----------



## Nope (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

"Nice to meet you too. And I just got Sunny and- Gah!"

Hannah had noticed Turto, and screamed. "Control your Pokémon, Nathan!!" She shaked the leg the Squirtle was hanging onto, hoping that he would let go.

Meanwhile, Sunny had approached Dante and was waving with her vines after the Pokéball in his hands, probably thinking that it was a ball she could play with.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

Turto let go in shock and flew across the room. He quickly withdrew into his shell before hitting the wall with a strange noise that sounded like a ping-pong ball being hit, and bounced off, skidding along the floor and spinning the a halt at Nathan's feet. He picked up the shell and peered inside one of the holes, from which a light blue arm emerged, scratching at Nathan's face with hard, blunt nails.

"Ouch!" Nathan exclaimed, dropping the green shell, which bounced a couple of times as it hit the floor. "I think he's angry. or sad. Or both."


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

Dante looked down at the Bulbasaur, Sunny, who was trying to take the Pokeballed Charmander out of his hands. He looked down at it, and said "Look, It's not a toy!" And released the orange lizard pokemon from the ball. The Pokemon looked up at him with it's bright blue eyes. "Charmander, Char!" It said, and jumped up into his arms.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

"Looks like all the Pokémon are gone," Nathan said. "Well, I guess I'll get going now..."

Suddenly it hit him how lonely he'd be, travelling the region with no other human companions. He thought for a moment, then picked up Turto's shell, trying to coax the Squirtle out with an Oran berry he found in a pocket. This time, an arm shot out, snatched the blue berry and took it inside the shell, from which Nathan heard quick chewing sounds and a gulp.

"Well, that didn't work..."


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

Jason entered the large Pokemon laboratory, with his little Eevee on his shoulder, and saw a secretary at the front desk. She seemed to recognize him right away, as she smiled and greeted him. 
"Hello Jason. What can I do for you?"
"Hi... I'd like to see my father, please?"
"He's right down the hall, third door on the left."
She pointed down a hallway, but before Jason walked away, she added. "Actually, a few other kids just arrived a few minutes ago to receive Pokemon companions, if you wanted to meet them. They're down in the main lab at the end of the hall."
Jason looked curious, and smirked. "Really? I'll have to see for myself." 

Jason first stopped in front of his father's lab and knocked on the closed door, which momentarily opened. A short, balding man with graying brown hair and glasses stood in the doorway, smiling when he saw his son.
"Jason! So today's finally the day, huh?" The man then started to pet the Eevee, who purred contently.
"Yeah, I just wanted to see you one more time before I headed off."
"Well, you're looking good, and so is Arle. I'm sure your mother already gave you the speech, so I'll just say, take care. We'll miss you, you know."
"I know, dad, thanks." 

Arle jumped off Jason's shoulder as his father gave him a little hug. The man then left to return to his work. Jason turned and knelt down to his Eevee. "Well, do you want to see the other kids and their new Pokemon?" Arle mewed happily, and trotted in front of Jason, sniffing the ground as the two then walked toward the large lab room at the end of the hall. Jason stopped just inside the door and paused a moment to look around. There were three kids and three Pokemon there, along with Prof. Oak. They seemed to be having a little trouble getting along, which made him chuckle a bit. "Hello... I see you're all new trainers too." Arle jumped back up onto Jason's shoulder and watched the others with amusement.


----------



## Nope (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

"Hi. And, uh, yeah. How did you know we're new trainers?" Hannah said as she turned to face the boy that entered the room.

"Jason! Good that you're here!" Oak said. "Now -if I'm not mistaken- we only need one more to join us in here..." He walked to the back of the room and started to do something, but it wasn't easy to see what he did since he had his back turned to them.

Then he turned again, and in his hands he held four small, red things. "These are Pokédexes. They are units you can use to look up any Pokémon you have met or caught and see the information about them." He put three of them on the table where the Pokéballs were and held the last one in his right hand. He then opened it. "I want you all to have one of these." He started walking around and hand one to each new trainer.

Hannah anxiously opened hers and looked up on it. "Oh look! I can see Bulbasaur in here! And guess what? It's number one!" She started to scroll down the list of Pokémon. "But... I can't see the information about Squirtle, Charmander and Eevee! How is that so?" She said confused.

"You can only see the full information about the Pokémon you have caught." Oak said.

Hannah scrolled up to Bulbasaur again, then pressed a blue button on the right side of the screen. "BULBASAUR - BULBASAUR is a dual-type Grass/Poison Pokémon. Along with CHARMANDER and SQUIRTLE, it is one of three Starter Pokémon a trainer can choose from in Kanto." A metallic voice came from the dex. "What the...?" Hannah said, startled by the sudden voice.

"That blue button makes you hear the information of the Pokémon." Oak said, smiling. "Oh, and I forgot to say. I didn't just give you a Pokémon and a Pokédex just for fun! It was my dream to see all the Pokémon in the world, but now I am to old to complete that task, therefore, I want you to fulfill it!" He pointed to each trainer in the room, then looked up at the ceiling. "Now I just hope the last trainer can come so that you can get going." He sighed.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

Uh, do I make my introductory post now?


----------



## Nope (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

Accepted, and yes, you can make your introduction post now :]


----------



## Zeph (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

Nathan picked up the Pokédex Oak handed him. He flipped it open and scrolled down to Squirtle. he read the information, and noticed a small button below the large blue one. It had a picture of a musical note on it. He pressed it once, and, to his surprise, heard a cry just like Turto's come from the Pokédex. He grinned and pressed it a few more times, and slowly the real Squirtle poked his head out of his shell, looking around expectantly.

He realised that it was only a recording, and scowled, but didn't Withdraw himself again.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

Jackson opened his eyes. He turned to face his alarm clock. It was 9:32. Jackson lurched up in his bed. He thought he'd set his alarm for 9:00. Somehow it hadn't gone off. Jackson got out of his bed, got dressed, and ran downstairs.

"Honey, would you like some breakfast?" Jackson's mother asked. Jackson was halfway out the door when she asked, and didn't answer her.

Jackson ran for the lab, all the way across town. He ran into a few people along the way, and got to the lab 15 minutes after he had woken up. He ran inside the main entrance, ran past the aides and bookshelves, a few kids with other starters, and almost hit Professor Oak. Jackson stopped abruptly.

"Well aren't you a bundle of energy," Oak muttered.

"Am I too late to get a Pokemon?" Jackson asked.

"Well, for the traditional starters, yes," Oak replied. "However," he added, seeing the disappointment on Jackson's face, "we do have another Pokemon that doesn't need to be in the lab, that you could take."

"What is it?" Jackson asked eagerly.

"A Bellsprout," Oak said proudly. Jackson sighed. Bellsprout wasn't the ideal Pokemon. He was hoping to get something more...powerful. However, Bellsprout was strong against the first 2 gyms, so it wouldn't be that bad. Plus it would into something somewhat useful.

"I'll take it," Jackson said. Oak smiled and walked into a back room. He came back a few minutes later with a Poke Ball in hand. "Thank you," Jackson quickly added. He walked over to the group of kids who seemed to be bonding with their Pokemon. "Hello."

((Gosh, the end of that post sounds so cheesy))


----------



## Nope (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

((Cheesy posts are allowed :D))

"Hi." Hannah said, and waved at the new boy. "It seems like I am the only girl in here. Strange..."

Sunny stopped waving after the Pokéball in Dante's hand, and walked over to Hannah. "Bul-ba?" She said.

"Oh, sorry Sunny. I'm not the only girl in here after all." Hannah said as the Bulbasaur approached her. "Since Sunny is a girl, I'm not the only one!" She smiled at the Bulbasaur and bent down.


"Okay." Oak said to get the trainers attention. Hannah stood up and looked at the professor. "Since we are all he- wait. I forgot to give you this Pokédex." Oak handed a red Pokédex to Jackson. "All the other trainers have one. Eh, I'm sure the others will explain you how to use it." He smiled, and Hannah shrugged for no apparent reason. "Now. It was my dream to see all the Pokémon in the world, but now I am to old to complete that task, therefore, I want you to fulfill it. That's why I gave you that Pokémon, and that Pokédex. Have fun!" Oak pushed the new trainers out of the front door of the lab. "And I want you to travel together so that you can help eachother out in problems and such!" He then closed the door.


"That was... strange." Hannah said. She had withdrawn her Bulbasaur in her Pokéball just before professor Oak had driven them out of the lab. "Well, I guess we should travel together, as the prof said. Next stop?" She said.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

"...Together?" Nathan asked quietly. And he'd been expecting to travel alone!

"Alright then! Let's head up to Pewter City for the first gym!" He stretched out the last word in a dramatic way that would probably embarrass any normal person nearby.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

Jason heard Prof. Oak speak up to him about coming, and felt a bit nervous. When the elder man's back was turned, retrieving the Pokédexes, Jason tried to explain to Hannah, "Well honestly, it was a chance happening... My father works here under Prof. Oak, and I was just coming here to say hi. Then I heard that there were other kids coming here, and I wanted to see for myself. Of course..." Jason tickled his Eevee's chin, who purred while perched on his shoulder. "... Your Pokémon don't seem to have been around you very long, just looking at them, which also kind of tipped me off." He couldn't help but smile.

Just then, Oak placed little red device in Jason's hand. The boy really hadn't been listening to the explanation, so he looked at it curiously. He noticed how Hannah opened hers though, and pressed the little button on his. "Huh... Oh, cool."

Soon afterward, another boy ran in, and Jason had to step out of the way to avoid getting run into. The boy seemed to want another starter, but Oak was all out, except for a "Bellsprout." It sure didn't sound like a strong creature, but hey, it wasn't his business. Based upon his rushing and panicked-sounding voice, he must have been late.

Prof. Oak soon made it clear that the little meeting Jason had stumbled onto was over, 'guiding' them outside. Jason sighed... he wanted to show his father the Pokédex, but he supposed that he probably would know soon enough from Oak himself. He had heard Hannah mention about being the only girl, and spoke to her, smirking, "Well, actually my Eevee here is also female. Her name's Arle." He started to pet her on the head. 

"My plan was to head north to Viridian city first, since that's the first city ahead of us. I don't know though... are we really ready to try to take on gyms? I did hear the Pewter City gym is supposed to be one of the easier ones, but the Gym Leaders are still supposed to be the strongest trainers in their cities, and we're just starting out."


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

Dante had taken the small, red device from Oak. He opened it up and looked at Charmander's data, who was still in his arms. It was the same as what his father had told him about it. 
 [From the time it is born, a flame burns at the tip of it's tail. It's life would end if the flame were to go out.]

Everyone else was talking about what Gym they were going to visit first. Dante joined them and said _"Well, I personally think we should head for the gym that's closest to us. It would be more convienient that way."_


----------



## Zeph (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

"Yeah. Like I said," Nathan muttered."So, erm, are we going or are we going to stand around in the middle of Pallet Town all day?"

He flicked open his Pokégear again and checked the time. Then he pressed the Radio button and inserted a small earphone into one of his ears so he could listen to whatever music was currently on.


----------



## Nope (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

"I suppose we should leave..." Hannah said in reply to Nathan. She still held Sunny's Pokéball in her hands, she pressed the button and out of it came a Bulbasaur.

"Bulba-saur!" Sunny said, and smiled. As Hannah started to walk, Sunny followed.

"Lets go!" Hannah turned to the boys, walking backwards. "First to Viridian City!"


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

[Um, just a side note, Will Oak's parcel be involved?]


----------



## Nope (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

((Yup :) and Team Rocket too :D))


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

Jackson stared at the door for a few minutes. He wondered what Professor Oak had to get to that was so important. He looked at his Poke Ball and sighed. Bellsprout definately wasn't the Pokemon he would've chosen.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

Jason nodded. "Yeah, Viridian... it's on the way to Pewter anyway, and they have a nice shop there." He began to walk ahead by the road, carrying his faithful Eevee on his shoulder. "Viridian should be about a day's hike from here, and who knows, maybe we'll find wild Pokémon on the way?"


----------



## Zeph (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

"...Will be me!" Nathan finished Hannah's sentence and ran off towards Route 1. He began to jog up towards Viridian City, trying to avoid patches of tall, rustling grass.


----------



## Nope (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

"Hey!" "Bulba!" Hannah and Sunny yelled after Nathan, running after him. Sunny seemed to like competitions and challenges, as she followed Hannah right behind.

Hannah ossacionally looked back to see if Sunny still was there, but she slowed her, so she returned her Pokémon into it's Pokéball.

"I wonder what kinds of Pokémon we'll see!" Hannah said, keeping up with Nathan.

Soon all five had exited Pallet town. Hannah turned and looked at the place she came from. "I will fulfill my dream, mum, I'm gonna be the greatest Pokémon breeder ever!" She turned again, and the group finally walked into route one.

There were tall grass everywhere, and sometimes you could see shadows of Pokémon, or rustling bushes. "If I had any Pokéballs, I'd catch every Pokémon I see!" Hannah said, joyful.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

"Yeah, well, they don't have Pokéballs at the local shops around here." Jason sighed, looking around at the patches of grass to the side of the path. "Maybe we should have asked for some while we were still at the laboratory. Me, though, I want to become a great Pokémon researcher, just like Prof. Oak and my father!


----------



## Zeph (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

((I'm gonna be gone until Wednesday, so I won't be able to post for a few days. Sorry!))


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

[And also, I'll be at the Swindon Darkrai event tomorrow, so I won't be able to post then. Sorry.]


----------



## Nope (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

That's okay :] I hope you'll have fun :D


----------



## Zeph (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

((I'm back.))

"Wow, this route is quite long, isn't it?" Nathan asked no-one in particular. Suddenly, a violently purple rat Pounced out of a patch of grass, straight at Nathan's face. The boy yelled, and Turto jumped up, beating the rat Pokémon with his blunt hands and large tail.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

((I'm back.))

"Wow, this route is quite long, isn't it?" Nathan asked no-one in particular. Suddenly, a violently purple rat Pounced out of a patch of grass, straight at Nathan's face. The boy yelled, and Turto jumped up, beating the rat Pokémon with his blunt hands and large tail.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

"Oh, a Rattata! Nice find, Nathan!" Jason took a break from walking to watch Nathan's battle. His Eevee, Arle, leaped off his shoulder, acting excited and wanting to join in. "No, Arle, that's his battle... Don't worry, you'll get your chance soon enough." She looked back at her trainer and seemed to understand, though still watching with amusement.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

(bump) hmm.. can we continue this, now that everyone's back?


----------



## Nope (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

Yes we can.
---

Hannah was startled when a small, purple rat leaped on top of Nathan. "Waahh! What's that?" She pulled out her Pokédex.

"Rattata - the mouse Pokémon. 
Rattata have very basic survival needs, permitting them to thrive in nearly any environment. Because they reproduce so quickly, a pair of Rattata can quickly colonize an area."

"Cool." Hannah said.

((Rattata info from Bulbapedia. I'm too lazy to write my own :P))


----------



## Zeph (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

Turto, meanwhile, was having a hard time getting the 'Rattata' off of Nathan. he opened his motuh and a few bubbles floated out, which the Squirtle blew towards the Rattata. Thebubble sgrew larger and merged into one, trapping the mouse Pokémon inside it.

The large bubble floated a few feet into the air and stopped over the long grass, where it popped, dropping the Rattata back into the grass.


----------



## Nope (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

"We should move on, now." Hannah said and the group started walking again.

---
Later that day, they arrived in Viridian. "Here we are." Hannah said, and released her Bulbasaur.

"Hi, Sunny." She said, and the dinosaur-like Pokémon yawned. "Sleepy, huh?" She petted her Pokémon's head. Sunny yawned again.

Hannah turned to the group. "Maybe we should sleep at the Pokémon Center tonight, and continue tomorrow?" She looked up at the sky. It was beginning to get dark. Then she turned to the Pokémon Center.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

"Yeah. That sounds like a good idea."

Nathan let out Turto in the usual shower of sparkles, but the Squirtle materialised on the ground - fast asleep.

"Looks like some people need the rest," he smiled, withdrawing Turto again.


----------



## Nope (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

((We're not in the center yet.))

Hannah withdrew Sunny. "Lets head for the Pokémon center!" She started to walk towards it.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

((I know. Sorry, I meant ground, not floor.))


----------



## Nope (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

(( :P ))

Hannah arrived at the center before everyone else. "Umm, hello?" She said to the nurse behind the desk.

"Good evening. I am Nurse Joy, and I would be happy to heal your Pokémon." The nurse said.

Hannah shook her head. "No, I'm not here to heal my Pokémon. My friends and I have walked all day to reach Viridian, and we're very tired. Do you think we could sleep here?"

"Of course, how many are you?" Nurse Joy said, joyfully.

"Five."

"Okay, I'll just get some blankets, and you can sleep on the couch over there." She pointed to a red, big couch to the left of the entrance, then she went to the backroom to get the blankets.

"I wonder when the others will come..." Hannah wondered...


----------



## Zeph (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

Nathan walked into the centre just in time to see the Nurse pointing at a nearby sofa and then going into another room. "Good service. I guess." Nathan said. "Oh, by the way, does anyone have any food? If not, I could go and buy some from the Pokémart before we set off again tomorrow.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

Jason entered into the Pokemon Center soon after Hannah and Nathan. 
"Man, I'm exhausted!" he proclaimed, immediately taking a seat on a nearby bench and placing his backpack next to him. His Eevee leapt off of his shoulder and stood on the ground, sniffing at the place curiously. Jason then heard Nathan's question about food. "I should have something, but yeah, we should restock at the local market." He began to sift through his backpack, then took out a couple sandwiches. "I really hadn't planned on traveling with anyone, so I only have two. You can have one if you want, Nathan, since you asked first." He then took out a small bowl and poured some kibble for his Eevee, who suddenly leaped onto the sofa upon hearing that familiar sound. Arle was already trying to eat from the bowl before Jason finished setting her food before her. Jason unwrapped one of his sandwiches halfway and took a bite from it.


----------



## Nope (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

Hannah's stomach growled.

"B-but... Oh well, I guess I can go buy some at the mart." Hannah said, and looked longingly at the sandwich Jason held.

"Now, here's the blankets!" Nurse Joy had just come back from the room behind the desk, she carried six white blankets in her arms.

"Thanks, but we're only five, you know..." Hannah accepted the blankets.

"But you all have Pokémon, right?" Nurse Joy said and headed over to the red couch.

"Well, yeah- "

"Then your Pokémon can sleep on the floor, on the sixth blanket." The nurse interupted.

"I... guess that's okay, then. Sunny, out!" Hannah pulled out her Bulbasaur's Pokéball.

Sunny the Bulbasaur emerged from the red light, snoring.

"Here, Sunny... Sunny? Wake up!" Hannah poked Sunny with her foot, and the Bulbasaur's eyes opened, slow but steady.

"Sauuur..." Sunny yawned.

"Here, you can lay on this blanket." Hannah carried Sunny to the red couch, put the blanket on the floor, and then put Sunny on it.

"Bulb-a-snore..." Sunny closed her eyes and slept at the moment her face laid down on the soft, fluffy, thick blanket.

Hannah chuckled.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: [Invite only] Pokémon: Kanto Adventures*

Nathan let Turto, who was fast asleep anyway, out onto the blanket, then turned to Hannah. "You can have the sandwich," he said, handing it to her. "I'm not _that_ hungry."

He took one of the blankets and sat in the corner of the armrest and backrest of the large sofa, covering himself with one of the other blankets.


----------

